
3rd party report shows anomalous heat production - The Rossi Effect - jonbaer
http://ecat.com/news/3rd-party-report-shows-anomalous-heat-production-the-rossi-effect
======
dnautics
here is what I want to see. A double-blind experiment, where the suppliers
provide the E-cat, sealed if need be. The testers will randomly supply the
E-cat with either hydrogen gas (H2) or deuterium gas (D2), or deuterium
hydride (DH). The magnitude of the measurable difference should suggest the
likelihood of the process being nuclear.

